

Steve Ballmer Has No Respect For An Android Tablet - davidedicillo
http://www.businessinsider.com/steve-ballmer-has-no-respect-for-android-2010-8

======
whalesalad
At the moment, no individual who values a good user experience values an
Android tablet. They're all oversized HTC smartphones, with vanilla Android
operating systems.

Apple designed a wonderful tablet experience, and just so happened to use a
similar operating system to their iPhone. Why not? However, they didn't just
port it over, add some new and higher screen resolutions and call it a day.

Android has nothing in the tablet space right now. It's all crap. I'll wait
until ChromeOS and Android merge into a more polished and more focused tablet
type of OS before making any decisions at all.

~~~
blocke
As an Android fan I have to agree. (Although the $150 tablets make me ponder
grabbing one and turning them into a fancy alarm clock...)

Keep in mind Google doesn't yet license market access or the "Google
Experience" to these tablets either. The only way a tablet gets access to the
Google goodies right now is if they are technically cellphones.

Google isn't pushing Android for tablet use at all yet. Maybe with Android 3.0
but probably not. Google TV looks like a completely different environment that
happens to also run Android apps.

~~~
danudey
Judging from how Google's been managing the Android project, they're probably
working on adding tablet features to an internal port that they haven't
released to the public (and won't, until the device is ready to be released by
its manufacturer).

